# Renting horse trailer?



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't have a trailer right now and need to transport my horse to and from vet, chiro, trainer. Do companies or people rent horse trailers? I've always had a two horse bumper pull so I'll want that. I do have a truck that will be appropriate. Thanks!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen ads on my local craigslist for horse trailers for rent. I've also seen someone at a horse show with a trailer from Hertz Equipment Rental. 

Wherever you get one from, make sure they're legal in terms of insurance and licensing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

